# Sample IVF (short Protocol) Calendar?



## Lulu_Baby (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey All,


So i'm driving myself doo-lally trying to fill out a 3 month planner.... so i can take it to my boss.  I need to be clear when i start what and when, but i'm gettig my self so confused.  

I go back on 27 May to be given Provera and the contreceptive Pill..... and from there i have no idea.

Hope i'm not the only one feeling like this,  :-(

Thank you,
Lou x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi lou, you may find that you not going to be able to give exact dates for everything, after you start the pill your clinic will give you a date to stop then you just wait for your bleed, you then start injecting on day 2 of your bleed and usually have a scan a week after you start injecting then you may have another one or 2 scans after that, the time limit you inject for can range massively, some inject for 10 days some for 14 days, I actually injected close to 3 weeks on one of my cycles, then once the clinic instruct you to stop you will have your egg collection 36hours later, then have your transfer either 3 days after egg collection or 5 days depending on how many eggs you get and your clinic policies, it really is difficult to plan everything, and I'm a planner and have just learned to go with it!! 
I informed my employer when I started injecting that I was going to take annual leave in approx 2 weeks from then and I took 2 weeks off but I also had my treatment abroad!!

Sorry this is so vague but hope it helps in some way 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Agree with Nic, it's hard to tell exactly as things vary quite a bit. After you stop the pill it's on average 2-5 days to start bleeding. For me stims only lasted a week, but like Nic said some people are closer to 3 weeks. I also got mild OHSS and ended up being off poorly on day 6 of stims, and then didn't go back until after my BFN bleed. If it helps though my dates were:
10 days of norethisterone and then period started 3 days later 
8 Oct - start stims
14 Oct - first scan
15 Oct - Trigger shot
17 Oct - EC
22 Oct - ET
29 Oct - AF started
4 Nov - OTD BFN

Good luck x


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi,

Once I started my period which was 4 days after stopping norethisterone (sam idea as contraceptive pill) I then started short protocol on day 2. I was then 2 weeks until I went in for egg collection. I was then 5 days after that for transfer. It is very hard though as everyone is different but hopefully that gives you some idea. I was in every 3 /4 days for scans and bloods but each clinic is different. x


----------

